# B11 Springs and Coilovers



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

After much searching I finally located a company that makes performance lowering springs for a B11. HotBits, based in Malaysia makes them. I contacted the company who in turn put me in touch with their North American distributor in Canada, MotorSport Distributing http://www.motorsport-dist.com/ .

They don't stock springs, they are full into coilover kits, but the guy I am in contact with said I could either do a special order, and pay shipping from Malaysia, or have them ship a set with one of their normal orders, wait time six weeks plus.

This guy went to the Malaysian factory this week and he's going to check and see if their Sunny 130Y/150Y coilover will fit the B11. I'm sure they will.

Price for a set of coilovers with serviceable cartriges, boots, and dampers...hope you're sitting down...$1,028.00 + shipping.

I think the springs are less than $200.00.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

What vehicles do the coilovers fit? b12, b11, b13 i think you get it . Oh yeah, did you buy that CA18DE front clip and if so, I would love to see a pic of it to see which CA18 it is..........


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

B11,12,13 all have identical front ends. Check with Eibiach,KYB,etc...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Here's the listing for their Street Race coilovers. They have a full race and a street sport version. Street race is more extreme than sport but not so much as full race. These are not low end systems but you really do get what you pay for.

http://www.motorsport-dist.com/hotbitsproducts.htm

NISSAN
Sunny 130Y / 150Y B11 1983- HB.SS 80-203-HELP 
Sentra / Sunny B13 1.6 1990- HB.SS 80-206-HELP 
Sentra / Sunny / Pulsar B14 1.6/1.8 1996- HB.SS 80-201-HELP 
Sentra/Sunny/Pulsar B16 1.6/1.8 2001- HB.SS 80-211-HELP 
180 SX / 200 SX S13 1991-94 HB.SS 80-210-HELP 
300ZX Z/GZ/CZ/GCZ 32 1990-96 HB.SS 80-204-HELP 
Cefiro A32 V6 2.0/3.0 1999- HB.SS 80-205-HELP 
Cefiro A32 4 cyl 2.0 1999- HB.SS 80-208-HELP 
Cefiro A33 V6 2.0 & 3.0 2002- HB.SS 80-212-HELP 
March 1.0 1997- HB.SS 80-207-HELP 
Skyline GTR R32 1994-1996 HB.SS 80-209-HELP 
Skyline GTR R33 1996-1999 HB.SS 80-202-HELP 

If the clip is still available in June when I head out to California I think I'll pick it up....if not available...oh well.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

I still have a couple of NISMO B12 racing suspensions in stock. ONly $500. Includes adjustable struts (early AGX proto units), springs and rubber mounts. When theyt are gone, they are never available again. FYI


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Just a little update. Yes I did buy the CA18DE. I'll get pics up this summer, going over 4th of July weekend to pick it up. Didn't get the whole clip, got everything but frame, suspension, and brakes. 

The Hotbits springs are an even $200.00 + $40.00 shipping from Canada. Shipping time is several weeks unless you want to pay for special shipping from Malaysia...I can wait. Going with GR-2s front and GasAdjusts rear, unless some has a better idea.


----------

